# Cockapoo website I just found



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

http://cockapoo.torontopuppiesforsale.com/puppy-finder/


check out this website selling cockapoos....does this terrify anyone else??


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow.... Thats very worrying, even more so that a potential owner would be prepared to choose a puppy in this way... There are no words to even describe how i feel about that.....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Not good...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

:O A SURVEY! Definitely not


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They say nothing about location...parents or aything! and they have to contact you...there is only one larger scale breeder to my knowledge in Ontario...and they breed a number of different types which I don't like...so another home/hobby breeder it is for me.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Very good choice! Make sure they are good people  That is a must, good luck finding your perfect pup to be


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ohhhh I don't like this at all. Poor little pups!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I know! and some of them are priced way higher than the average cockapoo out here. it is sad...oh if I won millions I would make it my mission to make sure these places get shut down!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, So when I first got Lady I got her from a home breeder....a hobby breeder and didn't go about it in an educated way...Luckily we have a fantastic dog who is healthy, has a great temperment..I could go on and on.
Now that I am educated more on the process one should undertake i am doing my best to find a reputable breeder for my second cockapoo and I have to say I have never been more disgusted in my entire life. I have found not one single breeder who is breeding for the love of a dog. Every "cockapoo" breeder that I find is either breeding so many different types of dogs that it concerns me. or they are operating under more than one name, or when I google their name for reviews there is issues with people and their dogs. I am just so shocked at the cruelty and mistreatment of animals, 
I just found out that a year ago one of the "breeders" near one of the "breeders" that I was trying to look into, handed over 100+ dogs to the shelters. 
I just don't know what people are doing.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

And I just want to add....the breeders that I was looking at are from the so called Cockapoo registry....so anyone who is planning on making such a website needs to be extremely strict on the breeders that they allow to advertise on their site.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That's just awful! :O Over 100 dogs! I can't even imagine what must be going on there :S I hope you find a good breeder who is actually in it for the love of the dogs & the breed!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Puppy farms really get me angry.
Last weekend I spent time with friends from a Spaniel rescue and they had with them 2 ex breeding bitches rescued from puppy farms. Both about 9 years old but thats just a guess, they are loverly dogs but will never be re-homed as they will never be pets and have health problems. One is very thin and walks with a wobbly back end, and the other is overweight but not over fed just cant walk very far, both conditions coursed by spending their lives in cramped conditions and no exercise. But they are lucky that they will live the rest of their lives in a loving foster home.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

This website is in the U.S. too and what's weird is that they occasionally list puppies you can find elsewhere, except their prices are astronomical. I figure its a group of puppy mill people trying to make money at any cost. Too bad they can't take it down.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> http://cockapoo.torontopuppiesforsale.com/puppy-finder/
> 
> 
> check out this website selling cockapoos....does this terrify anyone else??


Oh no  you so want to rescue one and take them away from it all but know you can't as to do so would only fuel the business.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> Oh no  you so want to rescue one and take them away from it all but know you can't as to do so would only fuel the business.


I wish I could rescue them all


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

;_; makes me sad, poor puppies! I hope that they can be shut down and the doggies can be looked after better. 
Do you have something like the RSPCA in Ontario?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

It's awful - I pity the poor owners too, if they're daft enough to think that a wesbite like this would guarantee them a puppy that is good with children, or any of the other characteristics, then they're daft enough to not realise the work that has to go into trying to achieve those charactersitics AFTER you've brought your puppy home.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Rufini said:


> ;_; makes me sad, poor puppies! I hope that they can be shut down and the doggies can be looked after better.
> Do you have something like the RSPCA in Ontario?


we sure do! and they will be getting an e-mail from me with this link....not good.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes definitely send them the link! Good idea


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

They seem to be related to www.purebredbreeders.com which is based in Florida, hmmm. They sell all kinds of puppies, not just cockapoos. The prices are all in US dollars. It does say on the website that you posted that the puppies may not be from the Toronto area. I wonder if ANY of them are? I am sure the puppies would need to be shippped to their new owner. I can't believe how much the puppies are and I wonder if those prices include shipping. They are so very cute, though.

Just recently, on kijiji.ca, I saw an ad from a person who wanted to sell puppies FOR breeders. I am guessing this is the same idea, on a much bigger scale.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

This is horrible! I'm so upset by it! Some of the dogs eyes just don't look right. Poor babies! Amanda, there are several decent looking breeders in the states...I was just looking at them recently because a friend is considering getting a cockapoo. The ones that I was looking at are in VA SC and GA but I remember there being some decent looking ones in NY when we were looking for Bella. Let me know if you'd like a opinion. I'd ove to hear what your SPCA says about that link...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

All i can think is that it looks like you are choosing a car not a dog in that you select the options you want!! Crazy. And i had to laugh at the comment about "the original designer dog" crazy!!!!!!

It really is a minefield buying a dog and knowing what i know now would certainly make me ask a lot more questions if i was buying another dog.


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

i have not looked at this website, just by looking at all your threads it sounds awful. It makes me physically sick thinking about things like this, i really cant understand peoples mind sets when it comes to this sort of thing. Has a psychiatric nurse, it scares the hell out of me to think of the sort of people who are out there, and ive seen some things in my line of work xx


----------

